# SillyChicken's journal



## SillyChicken (Dec 30, 2013)

*Well, it's more about me than a silly chicken, but I do have a few of those too!*

1. What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
*I live in Michigan, we have cold, wet winters and hot, dry summers... about 17 tornadoes on average per year.  Luckily we haven't had one... yet.*
2. How many people are in your family? Marital status?
*I'm married and its just my DH and I in our home built in 2005... though I had the property for 25 or so years prior.*
3. How would you define your farm?
*Small but slowly growing*.   *We made attempts at buying property surrounding ours but things don't always work out.  So for now we have to work within our 11 acres.* *The land is grassy and hilly, and "L" shaped.  We put the house in the center facing our 2 acre pond, and the back to the livestock area.   The house is a cape cod style with a large garage.  We have a dog kennel in the back area of the garage.  We have Cane Corso Mastiffs... they've proven themselves to be great guard dogs and really good with the livestock.  We have 2 small chicken coops and a shed that we built.  We also just added a run in shed for the goats in one of the pastures.  *
4. What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
*I'd like to fence in my property, create a couple more separate pastures, and build a barn.... and have a small art studio.  And buy up all the land around us so we could do more!*
5. Have you ever built a house, barn, or other types of building? Do you want to?
*I used to work in the construction business, so yes, I've built and repaired a lot of things.  Most of the work I did was on farms, straightening barns, rebuilding stone foundations and tuck pointing the stones.. lots of roof work on barns as well.   Though I am glad I'm not doing that anymore, the experience and knowledge gained was worth it!* *So yes, I have.   *
6. Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet? 
*Yes I can!  Forge too.  My college degree is a BFA where I studied metalsmithing, blacksmithing and know enough to be dangerous!*
7. Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
*My father.  I grew up on a small hobby farm on 40 acres.  I am actually trying to aquire his farm and we've talked about moving there to live where we would have more options.*
8 Is it a hobby or an occupation?
*Hobby, but a large source of our food supply.*
9. In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
*What I have learned so far is that I have a lot to learn!* *Jack of all trades, master to none...*
10. In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
*peacocks.....and the guineas are pushing it!  I am on ag zoned land, but very close to a small town, I don't want to upset neighbors with too much noise or smell.  Though I have tossed around the idea of a few mini feeder pigs.* 
11. Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply? 
*This is the main reason we have the livestock, I wouldn't mind making some money off it, but it's mostly for food for us.  We will be starting to milk our goat this spring.. (I should say I will be).. so I'm looking forward to see if we can drink the milk.. or cheese it will be.   I cannot drink processed milk so I was hoping the goat milk would work.. if that fails, we'll be getting a mini jersey cow.*
12. Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?
*At my drawing table.*. *or out in the woods hunting.. I try to do things to escape.. rather than think about it.*
13. Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi? * 
Tractor yes, semi, haven't had the chance but I know I could do it.*
14. Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these? 
*I make things if I need them.. like a fodder growing rack on my own... but I don't think I'm cut out for teaching others.  *
15. Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds? 
*Yes we could have what we want.. today we currently have 4 goats, 20 chickens, 10 turkeys, and a fluctuating number of rabbits, 15-30 at any given time.. and mastiffs.   I would like a couple beef cows, a couple more goat does and maybe a few sheep, I'd like to have wool and to learn to make and use the yarn.*
16. Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
*Yes*,* and a mill, and band saw, drill press, spot welder.. I can cast metal... forge.. all sorts of fun stuff.*
17. Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
*Yes, I love gardening.  We grow flowers because we've started an apiary and I love them, and we grow veggies to can, so we can get the best yield.   Plus, we both work 40-50 hrs on a regular job with DH doing a lot of traveling.  So lots of the work falls on myself.*
18. Do you fish? Bait or explosives? *Whoa.. no explosives, to me that is a bit over the top.  I bait n hook, more fun to me.  We stocked our small pond with fish one year, only to have the driest summer ever and lost them and the pond, at least till it fills in again..Oh well, I have a big river and lots of lakes near by so it's not a big deal.*
19. How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country? 
*Country, we own 11 acres.*
20. Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed? 
*Degreed in art... but a Novice in everything else!*
21. What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn? 
*I'd like to learn more on animal husbandry and aquaponics.*
22. If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take? 
*Hobby farm management and making a profit of it!* *Or, a farm veterinarian.*
23. Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet? 
*Yes, my DH and I build all our coops, sheds and out buildings.  If we had time, we would build our own barn but I think that job may be too big for the both of us given our schedules.  We built our own bee hives and did all the fine work in the basement when we finished it.*
24. Are you interested in herbal animal medicine? 
*Yes, and for people too, but not a priority.*
25. If you could live any place you chose, where would it be? 
*Somewhere remote and far removed from people and cities and noise.  I would love to be off the grid and free to hunt and raise what I want... and where winters would be a little milder, since I'm not getting any younger!*
26. Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking? 
*That is one thing I would love to get, we wish we had a stove installed when we built the house, but we'll add one some day.*
27. What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
*LOL, Super hero.. Healthystockman would eradicate the evil villain "Crud" and his side kick "W.T.funk".. ... you asked!*
28. Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
*Yes, DB and DSIL have a farm down the road, my DS wishes she could but married to a city boy.   My DFand DM and a friend take care of our critters when we go on vacation.  I have one friend though that I cannot convince to eat anything that doesn't come wrapped in plastic from the store... more is the pity!*
29. Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
*Yes, though not very well.  We raise and grow or hunt most of the food we eat.  Just about everything gets canned, all the meat and veggies!*
30. What was your best animal experience? Worst?
*When the livestock raises their own offspring.. that is fun to see, and saves us money!  Worst is when one dies, like we just put down one of our dogs during the Christmas holiday..these are the things that are the worst.*
31. Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs? 
*I hunt, mostly deer.*
32. What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm? 
*We pretty much try to build or make what we need.*
33. Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
*Yes.   We process, rabbit, chicken, turkey and deer... though I would really like to get some equipment to make that work quicker.  We have so much to do, and little time to do it all in.* *We can all our food.*
34. Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?
*We've talked about getting solar panels and wind turbines, but we're just not in a good area for it.*
35 What is on your to do list?
*The list is long!   We need to build another walk in shed for the other goat pasture, this is going to also serve as a rabbitry.  We need a regular larger barn for storing hay/straw, equipment, maybe a cow or two .. We would love to get a mid size tractor for digging post holes, scraping the drive etc.  We would like to install fencing around the whole property, but we have to have the land resurveyed due to a possible discrepancy rolleyes.  We need a separate pen for the turkeys with a shelter for them.   I would love to put roofs over my chicken runs to make them easier to manage.  We just have a ton to do!   We also need a couple more goat does!*
36. Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to? 
*We would like to as much as possible.  We have plenty of canned meat and veggies, but some things are tougher for us, like sugar and flour and coffee!   We may be able to reduce some sugar needs when the bees start producing and I think someone can live off coffee... somewhere. *
37. In what do you trust?
*Myself... sorry, can't always trust the DH to remember to do all his chores or to pay attention to much outside his tunnel vision... as much as I'd like to include him in that.*
38. Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
*Yes*
39. Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?
*Yes, I've not been able to be lazy.. it's a hard habit to break, but everyone suffers for it if you are.  I've also tried to be a bit more industrious, like building my milk stand out of scrap pallets.  DH doesn't like any junk to lay around, which is good to some degree, but if you want to be using scraps for making things, it's kinda hard to do without collecting some "junk".. but then he doesn't want to spend money on things either... makes it hard to do what needs done sometime.*


----------



## SillyChicken (Dec 30, 2013)

12/30/2013

Ok.. on to the stuff..                                                                                                       

Our ND doe, Star, is going to be due in March.  first time freshener, first time for me raising goats... scary!  I have to get their blood work done soon... running out of time.  And I need to get supplies gathered.  Got a list to work from.. but I also need milking supplies too!   I love doing this, but it sure is hard working a full time job too... but then I need the job to do this.  I'm doing most of the livestock care myself.  DH will feed and water in the morning for me so I can get ready for work.. but other than that, most of it lands on me.  DH does most all the food canning and he's good at it too!

I also have a pair of ornamental birds Yokohama and Phoenix, that are kept in the rabbitry shed over winter.  I'm hopping for an epic tail on the roo.  Oh.. and I have two hens in my garage recovering from a late molt and roo lovin, and one that is just too small to be in with the big birds.

So, last weekend we processed 12 rabbits, and we also tanned their hides.  I really hope to get a good collection of them and want to make a blanket and pillows.   The scraps will be saved for art projects or maybe I'll try to sell on ebay.  

This weekend... chicken processing needs done.    

The work never ends!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 30, 2013)

Welcome to journaling and look forward to your journal.


----------



## SillyChicken (Dec 31, 2013)

Here is our girls Star.  I'm not sure if she's fat, going to have lots of babies or........ a cow.   It has been cold and she is all puffed up!   She's due in March.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 5, 2014)

She isn't that big.  I am often shocked at how you just can't tell by looking.


----------



## SillyChicken (Jun 4, 2014)

LOL, well, she didn't look that big then........ but this is of her on March 2nd one month before kidding! I had sent the blood samples in to test for CAE and Johnes, but the darn PO miss handled them.  They were no good once they arrived at the lab.   By then it was too late to pull more samples.




and March 31st... the night she went into labor




Poor girl .. She had 5 babies packed in there!  My little April fools babies!
We got samples resent in for CAE and Johnes and all the goats in our herd are clear of both!  Such a relief since I had decided to go ahead and let her care for the babies.




I was glad I was down with her when they were born.  First was born at 6:00am  the little black and white doeling was out before I got to the barn.  The second was the cream colored Doeling (blue eyes) The third born was the black and white buckling (he was huge and breach I had to help pull him out) the forth, a tan doeling (blue eyes) also breach but shot right out after the buckling..  by then mom was so tired and it was about an hr after everyone else was born, I thought it was part of the birthing stuff.   Well it moved... so I frantically dug out a little tri-colored doeling (blue eyes).   Got her aspirated, and vigorously rubbed down.   I called out the vet to give mom a check up just to verify she would be ok... he gave her a pain killer and said I pretty much did all that I could have to support her.

on the second night I watched her as she sorted through each baby... pushing, blubbering..... it was crazy to watch her decide.   She rejected the little black and white doeling and the tri-color doeling.   So I scooped them up and took them to the house.   Milked some colostrum from the mom and we were off on the bottle feeding adventure!





On our daily trip to grandmas for bottle feeding.. she kid sat for me while I was at work.  These are well traveled kids!  (Never jumped out of the paper box either)




She was so tiny!!!




The babies have done well.  Both the bottle babies were sold to a friend last week.  I was sad to see them go!





Star and her other babies are doing great!   I've decided to keep the cream one in the center.  The other two are available for sale.




Though I admit... my feelings wouldn't be hurt if I kept the one on the right either...


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 4, 2014)

Congrats on a whole litter of healthy babies!  Looks like she's done a great job on raising the three - they look fat and sassy!


----------



## SillyChicken (Jun 5, 2014)

They have all been wonderful!  Even the dam raised kids are friendly.


----------



## SillyChicken (Jun 5, 2014)

We also had a little surprise...April 29th... I went down to care for the goats and sheep and ....... up popped this skinny little wet thing.. My Jacobs ewe that I had brought home 2 months ago hadn't shown hardly any sign of being pregnant had her first lamb. 




I go the heat lamp moved from the goat side to help bring this little sweat heart some much needed warmth.  The little ewe was just born, still warm and wel.   Mom has taken great care of her!  she is also a 4 horn like her mom.   I have loved 4 horn Jacobs ever since I saw one 20 yrs ago.   It's taken a while, but I finally have my own little herd started!

My other Jacobs ewe who we were hoping was not bred, was.  Unfortunately her huge (ewe) lamb was still born.   I was very sad, and felt so bad for my sheep, she called and pawed the baby to no avail.   I decided to leave the lamb with her for the day so she could come to terms with it.  So with good news, and I've had a bunch of that, sometimes has to come the bad.   I think it helps keep me grounded. 

In a few weeks we will be adding a ram to our small herd.  This little fella is a 4 horn, and a little light on spots, but my girl is darker, so I hope for a good balance.  He is also lilac so .. bonus!!  I can't wait to see what he produces!


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 10, 2014)

The babies in the box are soooooooooooo CUTE!


----------



## SillyChicken (Jun 27, 2014)

This little one is now named Pinehollows blue skys, sky for short.  




Our new herd sire.. still a lamb, nice wool, lilac.   His name is Sweetgrass Serenade!  I just picked him up on June 21st!





nice shot of Dani my ewe


----------



## SillyChicken (Aug 28, 2014)

Thought I would share the photo of our new puppy, Sage.   We don't have her yet, another 2 agonizingly long weeks to wait!  She's a Olde English Bulldogge (not an English bull dog)  I can't wait.  After loosing two of our older Cane Corso girls this year (still have two left), I've felt kinda empty... I managed to talk DH into getting another baby.  The two remaining dogs are 9 and 7,  I wanted the pup to learn from the two I have as they are good about the livestock and even better about protecting everything.




Here is our Jacobs ram, his horn's are growing nicely!


----------



## JakeM (Sep 13, 2014)

Sage is adorable! Congrats on getting her.

I've always wanted Jacob sheep (cause their exotic, having the same name is just a bonus), but I won't be able to until I get my own place.


----------



## SillyChicken (Oct 10, 2014)

It took me 20 yrs before I finally got mine!   I've always loved the multiple horns... they seem almost prehistoric.   Our ram is coming along nicely.   Hoping for a bunch of new littles in the spring.

Speaking of sheep... what brought me to post this morning was a little gem of a find I picked up off craigslist... I knew about the reputation of this spinning wheel going in, but it was in such pristine condition that I couldn't help but get it... and for $65 it was a great deal.  I like to be able to make things work, so we'll see what happens.    It was only missing the drive string, but I put one on last night and it was spinning merrily along!  I wiped it down but I will give it a nice coat of wax and lube up the moving bits.   I'm excited to try it!









I opened up a jar of our home canned rabbit soup the other day... turned out very tasty!!  We cut down on the number of rabbits we have, but I made the DH keep 3 incase we wanted to breed more.  This soup was too darn good not to make more!





Finally getting the slidding doors installed on both sides of the sheep/goat run in shed.    we have doors to install on the other side of the fence for us to use, but it sure cuts down on chores time... which leaves me more time to just hang out with the critters for a few minutes in the evening.




We also installed interior wood gates to each side of the shed (it's spilt in half) so I can feed everyone their own grain at night.   Having the building partly over the outside fence makes it nice to feed without going into their runs and keeps us out of the weather as well.  When the red inside gate is swung inward, it blocks the entry door for the livestock... I designed it this way so my elderly parents can feed them (if we go on a vacation) without getting hurt etc...


----------



## SillyChicken (Oct 15, 2014)

Sage is getting big... she's a little chew machine!





I have been repurposing a large shipping crate into a hunting blind.   Put a coat of paint on the outside of it last night... will put on another tonight and then some camo patterns.    I have about $80 into this thing in paint and hardware.   I've tried to use stuff around the house to keep cost down.   Got the carpet  and steel for the roof for free... the seat pads on clearance... crate and pallet were free as well.... it's coming along nicely!   Can't wait to use it!



 
Got it done and in place... discovered it's really a bit too small, but it's a roof!   used it briefly a few times.   
I


----------



## SillyChicken (Nov 24, 2014)

Ugh... so heart broken.... my beautiful ewe dani (avitar) was found dead.  After she lambed in the spring, she was very thin and never really recovered... even after worming, and giving extra food, and supplements.   Not sure what was wrong with her, I was traveling for work and my DH buried her before I got home.    At least I have her little one.   I hope to get another ewe in the spring.   In the mean time, Penny and Dani's lamb are in with Serenade... well actually they're all out in the back yard.   Their summer pasture was pretty much grazed over and I want to keep them separate from the goats over winter and during breeding season.  (Don't want the wool smelling buckey either PU!) Today, I see my little herd was at the back door wanting to say good morning!    
They're so cute!  The ram has been non-aggressive so far, but I still keep an eye on him.




We also have a couple new additions....  no names yet.   The larger black one is a girl, the wee one is a male (been calling him wee man) .... They are 6 and 4 wks old at the time I got them (way too young to be pulled IMHO) The lady who had them had too many house pigs.  Poor little guy was cold so we put in a heat lamp (secured out of reach) and he's been doing much better.  Neither one would come near us but I finally got the girl to start eating out of hand... and yesterday she let me touch her cheek.    I'm sure by end of winter they'll be snuggling in my coveralls!  LOL!  They are potbelly's... and yes we are planning to process the youngsters.  With it just my DH and I, we have a hard time with a full sized hog.   Some will be made available for sale as pets as well.


----------



## SillyChicken (Nov 24, 2014)

Got a really nice mature doe during opening weekend... not out of my blind, I was hunting on my dads farm.

Everyone harvested a deer over the weekend so it was a very successful season for us!  I took the venison hearts and cut them up and dried them in my oven for dog treats.  Sage loves them!
I have the livers too, but I'm hesitant to cook them and make the house stink...


----------



## SillyChicken (Dec 18, 2014)

Are most of my photos gone?


----------



## SA Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

There are some I can't see, but the majority of them are still there


----------



## MsDeb (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't know how many you had before, but there are some wonderful pics here that I just looked at for the first time.  What a great variety. Your stew looked yummy (and it's way to close to lunch time for me to be looking at pics of food!) and I'm excited about your spinning wheel.  I want to learn to spin.  Thinking of taking classes after the first of the year. Post more stuff!


----------



## SillyChicken (Jan 26, 2015)

We have a new addition!  DH got her for me for our 19th anniversary!  I saw this little one and fell in love with her color.    I have her separated from the others until I can get her tested and checked for worms.   She is 2 months old and just adorable.   Have not come up with a name for her yet.  I hope to spend a little more time with her to figure it out what it will be.   If anyone else has seen this color and know what it is called I would appreciate the help!


----------



## SillyChicken (Jan 29, 2015)

We've named her "Tribble"  as in the trouble with~  She is a sweetheart, but scared.  We are quarantining her for a few weeks and shes a bit lonely.  So we brought her in the house to hang out and get used to us.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 23, 2015)

She is very cute!


----------

